# Echinodorus 'Big Bear'



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Not sure where this go. Is there an alternate name to the sword called 'Big Bear'? I can't find any information on this variety of sword.


----------



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey,

in germany the plant is called 'grosser Baer' or 'Dschungelstar No. 5'.
Here is a plantsheet. It's in german.
U can use google to translate it or u can ask me what u want to know 'bout the plant.
http://heimrich.de/images/EchinodorusDschungelstar5.pdf


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

You are a great help. Thank you. I just want to see if I have the right plant and if they are widely propagated by nurseries and may have been propagated under a different name. Do you have any photo of a plant with submersed growth?


----------



## Anja (Dec 12, 2010)

Can't find any pics of this sword with submersed growth.
As far as I know the "dschungelstar" swords are breed by Dennerle.
'Big Bear' was breed in 2006. 
There is a sword called "kleiner Bär". Maybe they look similiar (except the size)?


----------

